# Gheenoe Highsider re build is complete!



## jbigituna (Jun 12, 2019)

I scored this Highsider from my brother, year un known. It needed a ton of work and I had a bunch of ideas in my head. Casting deck, flat deck, new motor, new trailer. This boat needed a bunch of glass work, sanding and refinishing. Ended up at 5 coats of premium gloss yacht finish, still not perfect but pretty nice. Here is the before and after


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

Sweet! The last two digits of your hull ID number will tell you the year of manufacture.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice job! You can repost that up on the *Bragging Spot *Forum here on microskiff.com for a lot more feedback. That's where microskiff builds and rebuilds live.


----------



## Kyle.Matco (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice job, like the layout.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Beautiful, nice work


----------

